# Potamogeton gayi



## Content Moderator (Jun 20, 2014)

*POTAMOGETON GAYI*

*Hardiness:* Easy
*Light Needs:* Medium
*Plant Structure:* Stem
*Family:* Potamogetonaceae
*Genus:* Potamogeton
*Region:* Central/South America
*Location:* South America
*Size:* Individual stem width: 10-20cm (4-8in)
*Growth Rate:* Fast
*Can Be Grown Emersed:* No

*Description:*

_Potamogeton gayi_, one of about a hundred aquatic _Potamogeton_ spp. distributed worldwide, is found in southern South America. Very little, however, is known about its native habitat. It is the most commonly available plant of its genus and should be easy to obtain through trading with other hobbyists.

_P. gayi_ is easy to grow, since it makes few demands on the hobbyist. This species is not too fussy about fertilization, and a medium light intensity is sufficient for good growth. CO2 injection is not required, although it is beneficial. _P. gayi_ is tolerant of a wide range of pH values and will grow well in medium-hard water. This species has a long adjustment period when planted, and care should be exercised in placement as to avoid the need for replanting. The narrow, 5-9mm wide leaves range from an olive green to a reddish brown and grow to be 5-10cm long.

This _Potamogeton_ is a weed in the truest sense. After a lengthy adjustment phase, _P. gayi_ will rapidly spread throughout the aquarium via the prolific development of runners. Frequent pruning is necessary and can be accomplished by topping and replanting the more robust top portions.

The undemanding and gracefully slender _P. gayi_ should be planted in groups in the midground or background of medium- to large-sized aquariums. If lighting is intense and it is trimmed short, _P. gayi_ can also be used as a foreground plant in large aquariums where it can be mixed in with bright green plants like _Glossostigma elatinoides_. This flexible plant's variably-colored, fine-leaved foliage forms an excellent contrast to other broader-leaved or green stem plants.

Photo #1: US and International Copyright 2004 by Dam Nguyen All Rights Reserved.


----------

